
Everyone’s waiting for the Azure ascension - ridruejo
https://cote.io/2016/07/06/everyones-waiting-for-the-azure-accession/
======
sharemywin
you wonder how much of that is exchange moving to the cloud. Then, existing
sql server and sharepoint deployements.

~~~
tracker1
Possibly quite a bit... If I were moving to the cloud, I'd rather test/switch
to Azure SQL, instead of a self-hosted SQL Server instance... much lower cost
per month that way.

Of course for anything green, I'm more inclined to look at either RDS
PostgreSQL on Amazon, or self/vm-hosted RethinkDB.

